

Aye, pirates be the reason IE6 just won’t die - kmfrk
http://www.troyhunt.com/2010/08/aye-pirates-be-reason-ie6-just-wont-die.html

======
kmfrk
The __tl;dr: __China (and Asia in general) has a high piracy rate - 82%.
People pirate Windows XP, which comes with IE6. 87.69% in China use XP.

Normally, Windows pushes an IE8 update, but it needs to authenticate the OS
with Windows Genuine Advantage. Since the installation is pirated (and most
people don't know how to spoof WGA), they are stuck with IE6.[1]

With over 400 million internet users in just China, IE6 is going to be around
for a long time.

[1] Unless they download other browsers.

------
jbm
For what it's worth, the ie stats for Japan look like bullshit from where I'm
standing.

Leaving out mobile browsers, a company I work for has almost 80% of it's users
using IE6.

I would not discount piracy as a major cause but i wonder if there are other
economic reasons at play (less money for corporate upgrades, individuals
putting off computer upgrades, etc...)

------
bartl
So, China is the reason why IE6 won't die? I don't buy it.

~~~
zeemonkee
I take it you have evidence to the contrary ?

